# Heating for new enclosures



## lachymackay (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey Guys! 

I have been stuck on this issue for a while I'm going to be doing a DIY on these new enclosures I have had built and I was just wondering what would be the best heating source for the enclosures. I originally was thinking using heat lamps but I don't paticuraly want to keep changing globes all the time and I've recently found out about heat panels from pro herp, can anyone tell me what they've experienced with them are they worth using and also what thermostat to use. 

I apoligise if this may have been brought up before just would like some expert advice from other reptile owners.
cheers


----------



## Trewin (Apr 20, 2016)

Could use ceramic globes, iv had the one in my snake cage for three years and havn't changes it once


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lachymackay (Apr 20, 2016)

Ahh okay!
so that could be a choice to and you'd obviously run that straight to a thermostat do you have a certain preference when it comes to thermostats also?
cheers


----------



## mikey_mike (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm a fan of pro herp heat panels or reptile radiators. Slim line. No complaints. Pro herp panels come with a flashing red light to tell you if its working - but if you don't like it you could always paint over it. The only thermostat I've used is Habistat - again no complaints.


----------



## Wallo (Apr 21, 2016)

With Thermostats I would buy either B1, B1ME, DL1. DL1ME or Evo Microclimate thermostats if you end up using Globes or Ceramic as these are all Dimming Thermostats and B2, B2ME, DL2, DL2ME, MiniStat 100 / 300, or Evo Microclimate Thermostats if you use Heat Mats or Heat Cords as these Thermostats are Pulse Proportional which Pulse the power to the heat source
The Evo Mircoclimate Thermostats are a Dimming, Pulse Proportional and On/Off all in one as it gives you the option to choose. Hows that.... Clear as Mud


----------



## Trewin (Apr 22, 2016)

Yea i run it on a thermostat to try and keep a constant temp, i know some more experienced keepers dont use them but better to be safe i think


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lachymackay (Apr 22, 2016)

I ended up going with the Pro herp panels I spoke to them so they showed me what to get I'm still stuck on thermostats I was thinking of getting the habistat pulse thermostat is it enough to do the job? Or shall I get the microclimate EVO i am getting four of them for four enclosures.

- - - Updated - - -

Bump


----------

